
Government Data Requests 2017 - kartD
https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-2017
======
JustSomeNobody
> The four lowest performing companies are all telecoms: AT&T, Comcast,
> T-Mobile, and Verizon.

Not surprising, they also tend to be the least liked companies. But given that
these are the major (and likely only) choices one has, it is hard to give your
money to a company that deserves it more.

------
FTA
Just a note to those who only look at the chart and don't dig into the
details:

''Promises Not to Sell Out Users'' relates to the platform not allowing
unfettered access to the API by entities that have designed surveillance
software to monitor open sources (i.e. public postings on a site).

------
bradknowles
Any report from the EFF where Uber can rate five stars -- that's got to be a
seriously messed up set of criteria.

